# [SOLVED] computer crash stop message.



## rangersmith (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi all latley my computer has started crashing and I get the stop error below any ideas would be very much appriciated.

stop 0x0000007e (0xc0000005 oxba43a1a oxf78e254c 0xf78e2248)

mcdbus.sys - address ba4d3a1a base at ba4c2000, datestamp 47b94fea

Many thanks in advance


Andrew


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: computer crash stop message.*

Hi :wave:

Uninstall MagicIso.


----------



## rangersmith (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: computer crash stop message.*

Done, why is it a know issue cause i have had it installed before, but looking now I installed this one end of feb perhaps around the time issue started.


----------



## rangersmith (Dec 30, 2004)

Should I also remove mcdbus.sys and mcd.sys from drvers folder.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

If the computer is working now - leave those files.

Could be a corrupt installation file (downloaded?).

Did you use an older version of MagicIso before?
If so, try that again.


----------



## rangersmith (Dec 30, 2004)

Yes it was an older version, computer has not crashed yet. Thank you very much, was doing my head in.

Ranger


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You're welcome. :smile:


----------



## rangersmith (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi eneles computer just crashed again giving the exact same stop report.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Remove MagicIso again (Control panel >> Add or remove programs).

Delete the mcdbus.sys file (do not delete mcd.sys).

Post a few minidumps in zip format.
The dumps are located in C:\Minidump

If there are no minidumps:
1. Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel. 
2. Double-click System. 
3. Click the Advanced tab, and then click Settings under Startup and Recovery. 
4. In the Write debugging information list, click Small memory dump (64k).


----------



## rangersmith (Dec 30, 2004)

3 minidumps attached.

Cheers


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks.
All three dumps points at mcdbus.sys, nothing else.
You are running XP 32-bit with SP2, right?

Remove MagicIso - and MagicDisc, if you have that installed.
Install available updates for Windows.


----------



## rangersmith (Dec 30, 2004)

Realised about magic disc last night and removed it. System has been stable so far, now will leave it run all night and see tomorrow if it has crached overnight. So if you do not hear back from me many thanks again for your help, this is a fantastic site and over the past few years has solved many problems for me.

Andrew


----------



## rangersmith (Dec 30, 2004)

May I also say impressive number of posts for 1 year.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks. :smile: Yes - a lot of posts.


----------

